# What's it like to have an enema?



## tasha41

:blush: I'm just wondering.. I've never had one or heard about what happens really.. I've just kind of equated it as a bum douche, but I don't douche either LOL so I don't really understand that fully either :dohh:

If anyone could explain HOW it's done,
WHY they do it,
or WHAT it feels like? 

LOL I know I'm asking something a bit awkward LOL but someone pleasee!!


----------



## insomnimama

Unless it's wildly different here, it's just a capsule they stick in one's rectum, (salt-based I think) which eventually causes one to evacuate one's bowels. Charming, eh? 

The salt-water flushing out thing you describe is sort of a last-resort if the capsule doesn't work.


----------



## Bellylicious

Lol, they stick this hose thing in your butt and pump water in. Doesnt hurt or anything just a weird feeling when the water goes in. I had one the night before and it didnt work for me until the next day when I was in labour so I dont recommend it............


----------



## massacubano

Well, they have you lay on your side (nurses) and insert a small top inside the anus and press on the bottle of a cool solution of water and some other stuff in it too. Then you have to hold it in as long as possible, it cramps you up like you have the flu bug and can not get to the toilet soon enough. Then in non graphic terms... well you flush everything out of you that is way up inside, this helps you to not poop while pushing and also I have been told it helps the labor in some way... guess a full load is not a good thing while in labor for checking (one nurse told me).


----------



## moose

Massacubano described what I went through when I had one done at the ER. It is an odd feeling, but not painful.


----------



## tasha41

Thanks girls. They asked if I wanted one on one of my registration forms for the hospital I'm going to be at, there's this longgg questionaire I had to fill out. haha.


----------



## Logiebear

Just curious but why do you want to know?


----------



## tasha41

Logiebear said:


> Just curious but why do you want to know?

My nurse gave me a questionaire to fill out for registration, and then I went to this online birth plan creator that another lady posted on here, and both mentioned having an elective enema, I just wasn't sure if I should/should not have one.. I don't want to poop during labour LOL I've heard horror stories about it from a couple people, so I'm thinking about it..


----------



## Soon2be3

tasha41 said:


> Logiebear said:
> 
> 
> Just curious but why do you want to know?
> 
> My nurse gave me a questionaire to fill out for registration, and then I went to this online birth plan creator that another lady posted on here, and both mentioned having an elective enema, I just wasn't sure if I should/should not have one.. I don't want to poop during labour LOL I've heard horror stories about it from a couple people, so I'm thinking about it..Click to expand...

Base it on What happens before labour. Some people have Bowel movements, usually before the water breaks or Contractions start. Its a common sign. 

Not always does the enema work either. Just because you mark No doesnt mean you cant change your mind later on its what us pregnant women do ;)


----------



## Logiebear

Oh right. They used to do them as standard practice in this country until the early 80's when they realised it isn't necessary and quite an awful thing to do to women! it is your choice but not something I would ever want to go through just for the sake of one little poo.

Alot of women do poo in labour but I have never known anyone to be told about it as the midwife will usually scoop it away before you notice it. As you are busy pushing something the size of a bowling ball out the poo will be the last thing on your mind! :hug:


----------

